# Another ambrosia bowl



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's another ambrosia maple bowl from Duckman Dave's woodstash. This is the core from the bowl I posted last week. There were a few more drying cracks in this piece, so it got a few more of the bowtie patches and a little crushed malachite. About 11" in diameter.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=22103][attachment=22104][attachment=22105]


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 2, 2013)

My only suggestion is for you to send it to me please :)


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 2, 2013)

Very nice Doc. Is the blue stuff real crushed turquoise?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> My only suggestion is for you to send it to me please :)



Send me your address, Jim...



davidgiul said:


> Very nice Doc. Is the blue stuff real crushed turquoise?



Nah, I can't afford that stuff… With the Native American population around here, it's pretty pricey stuff locally. I used malachite in this one. We've got a rock shop in town that sells chunks of stuff, and I usually go around picking up stuff asking, "How hard is this rock?" When I get to something colorful and soft, I take it home and smash it all to Hades.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 2, 2013)

Another good one, Keller! Great call on the malachite, BTW. It's a little more subdued than turquoise. I like it a lot.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2013)

That is very very sexy. Doc you keep fooling around and you're going to be able to *moonlight* as a bones doc one day. Seriously that's really very elegant and well executed.


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah ... I'm loving everything you're creating. 
Dan


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 2, 2013)

beutiful doc love the contrast in color on that one. i got to see one of those in the curly stuff i got would be awsome  duck


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2013)

Another nice one! your getting crazy with those bowties! I like using malachite too. Have you tried Crisocola? Its in the same family as turquoise and malachite, found in copper veins. It is pretty cheap and soft and half way between the two in color. About 4 on the Mohs scale. I geeked out on minerals when I started doing inlay Here in AZ the have several rock hound conventions where you can get the stuff cheap, remnants from jewelry making. Another one that is good is "chalk turquoise" the low grade stuff not suitable for jewelry, it is soft and perfect for inlay stuff. I was told this is what most use to inlay turquoise. A guy was selling it for $40 a lb. but a lb will go a long ways. I passed on it, wish I would have bought it. Then I could claim it is real turquoise inlay with a straigh face


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Another nice one! your getting crazy with those bowties! I like using malachite too. Have you tried Crisocola? Its in the same family as turquoise and malachite, found in copper veins. It is pretty cheap and soft and half way between the two in color. About 4 on the Mohs scale. I geeked out on minerals when I started doing inlay Here in AZ the have several rock hound conventions where you can get the stuff cheap, remnants from jewelry making. Another one that is good is "chalk turquoise" the low grade stuff not suitable for jewelry, it is soft and perfect for inlay stuff. I was told this is what most use to inlay turquoise. A guy was selling it for $40 a lb. but a lb will go a long ways. I passed on it, wish I would have bought it. Then I could claim it is real turquoise inlay with a straigh face



Now that you mention it, this might be chrysocolla(sp?)... I bought a couple of rocks, but I failed to label them.:dash2: I'll have to check out the 2nds on the turquoise, too. I bought some other rocks this past weekend that were really a deep blue color... Reminded me of the stuff browndown got from Steelart99, but I'll be damned if I can remember be name of it right now!:wacko1::dash2:


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 2, 2013)

DKMD said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > Another nice one! your getting crazy with those bowties! I like using malachite too. Have you tried Crisocola? Its in the same family as turquoise and malachite, found in copper veins. It is pretty cheap and soft and half way between the two in color. About 4 on the Mohs scale. I geeked out on minerals when I started doing inlay Here in AZ the have several rock hound conventions where you can get the stuff cheap, remnants from jewelry making. Another one that is good is "chalk turquoise" the low grade stuff not suitable for jewelry, it is soft and perfect for inlay stuff. I was told this is what most use to inlay turquoise. A guy was selling it for $40 a lb. but a lb will go a long ways. I passed on it, wish I would have bought it. Then I could claim it is real turquoise inlay with a straigh face
> ...



Dude, that was blue goldstone. Funny, I just found some reasonably priced blue goldstone (not ebay!). Do you want me to send you the link? I was thinking about getting several pounds to crush for my own use too. 
Dan


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > barry richardson said:
> ...



Sure thing... Although I'm pretty sure I don't need a couple pounds of it. It's funny... I label just about every stick of wood in my shop even though I could identify most of them from across a parking lot. I buy a couple kinds of rock, and I don't label any of them!:dash2: I will be forced to refer to them as green, blue-green, blue, etc.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2013)

All this rock talk got me thinking about what I bought.... I went back and found the source, and this is chrysocolla from this place:
http://deltonaseashells.com/agate--amethyst--gemstones--minerals

I also bought some fuchsite(can I use that word in public?), but it's a much paler green than what their website shows.

FWIW, it's a great source for sea urchin shells for ornaments... Much cheaper than the turning retailers.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe the blue stuff is lapis...


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 2, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Steelart99 said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



So ... we work a deal ... I get the pretty blue stone, crush it and send some to you ... and you send me a Pretty Ambosisa bowl or a Peachy bowl. 
If I told you how many "rocks" (in all kinds of colors) I have, you'd think I was collecting ... well ... wood  Hmmmm .... I should probably wait until my shoulder is more usable before getting into crushing stuff. But, I will be crushing rock at some point ... in lots of colors.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Steelart99 said:
> ...



I'd be happy to send you a bowl for some pretty rock dust, but I think you ought to wait on that wing to fully mend. Let me know if you see something you like, and I'll box it up and mail it your way!


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmmmm ... I may take you up on this although I was being sarcastic. Let's hold out until I have the stone in hand to make a real trade. Thanks
Dan


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 2, 2013)

Doc- Great looking bowl  I think I like this one better than the first ! The malachite adds a whole new very subtle dimension. It really works. Are these two going to be in the Mrs. Bones set of 8 salad bowls?


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 3, 2013)

DKMD said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > My only suggestion is for you to send it to me please :)
> ...




What? Your joking right?


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 3, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyjames said:
> ...



Man, your a moderator now, Perks like this come with the turf


----------



## DKMD (Apr 3, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyjames said:
> ...



Joking? I never joke. In fact, as a practicing surgeon, I'm not allowed to develop or display any type of personality that others might construe as friendly or even human. If you want it, send me your address.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 3, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Doc- Great looking bowl  I think I like this one better than the first ! The malachite adds a whole new very subtle dimension. It really works. Are these two going to be in the Mrs. Bones set of 8 salad bowls?



Thanks, Scott! I'd forgotten about mamma's salad bowl set... I hope she has too! I've got the roughouts somewhere on a shelf in the shop, so I probably ought to get 'em finished, huh?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 3, 2013)

DKMD said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



This is true, JJ. I've met the Doc in real life. He's got the personality of a cardboard box....a small one.:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodkiller (Apr 4, 2013)

David I commented on this elsewhere, but this is one of the coolest bowls I have seen. The butterfly patches make this one for me. Great job.


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Doc, 
I have this pain in my elbow that wont go away....... seems like it hurts most when im NOT IN MY SHOP TURNING!!

Seriously, thats a beautiful bowl....... and if you ever want to trade a bowl like this for a nice fountain pen (or whatever pen you prefer) let me know. I dont turn bowls..... yet. Im mostly pens, bottle stoppers and peppermills....... 

Exellent craftsmanship on the bowl!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> Hey Doc,
> I have this pain in my elbow that wont go away....... seems like it hurts most when im NOT IN MY SHOP TURNING!!...



Don't not be in your shop turning then. I'll send you a bill.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> WoodLove said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Doc,
> ...



Certainly begs the question about what you're doing with that arm when you're not woodworking...:no dice. more please:

I generally suggest switching hands...


----------



## DKMD (Apr 4, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> Hey Doc,
> I have this pain in my elbow that wont go away....... seems like it hurts most when im NOT IN MY SHOP TURNING!!
> 
> Seriously, thats a beautiful bowl....... and if you ever want to trade a bowl like this for a nice fountain pen (or whatever pen you prefer) let me know. I dont turn bowls..... yet. Im mostly pens, bottle stoppers and peppermills.......
> ...



Thanks! I'd love to do a little trading at some point


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 5, 2013)

Just let me know when and im in for a trade...... That would make a beautiful Christmas present for my wife.... I dont turn bowls yet; just pens bottle stoppers and peppermills.....



DKMD said:


> WoodLove said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Doc,
> ...


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2013)

I got a sweet chunk of walnut in the mail from Jimmyjames as a thanks for sending him the cracked and worthless ambrosia bowl at the start of this thread. I decided to core it for another nested set... I'm kind of on a coring kick right now I you hadn't noticed. Here are the rough cores. I forgot to take pictures before I anchorsealed them, so the wood is actually prettier than the pictures show.:fool:

Thanks, Jim!
[attachment=23402]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 20, 2013)

beutiful job doc your next cracked ambrosia bowls are on there way. and since your a doctor you can fix the mailmans back  duck


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 20, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I got a sweet chunk of walnut in the mail from Jimmyjames as a thanks for sending him the cracked and worthless ambrosia bowl at the start of this thread. I decided to core it for another nested set... I'm kind of on a coring kick right now I you hadn't noticed. Here are the rough cores. I forgot to take pictures before I anchorsealed them, so the wood is actually prettier than the pictures show.:fool:
> 
> Thanks, Jim!


----------

